# Buying Lift Tickets on Craigslist!



## NathanH.

Hey Buzzards,
I was going to use a Shell voucher this weekend for a trip to Monarch with some friends but found out this weekend was a black out date. So I hopped on CL looking for lift tickets and found 6 for 150$ with no black out dates good until April 11.

Should I worry about being scammed?
Do people make face tickets to sell?

I am supposed to meet to buy them @ 5 so hopefully some of you chime in before then.

Thanks, 
Nathan H.


----------



## feats of strength

check his ID..address and any other way to harrass him if you get screwed.

We could put together a buzzards task force to hit scammers. Imagine the flury of power paws to the face!

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## glenn

Meet them at the mountain and pay for the first day only until you get at least 1 ticket verified as good to .


----------



## Buckrodgers

Well, I can't vouch for other random people, but I have sold my loveland 4 pack leftovers on Craigslist the last couple of years and I wasn't scamming anyone...


----------



## Theophilus

I've bought plentyy of tickets on CL, but I went to their house to get them and not some back alley. 

People who don't ski often get comp'd tickets and sell them on CL.


----------



## NathanH.

Hey Everyone,
Went ahead and bought 6 tickets for 150$. Pretty good deal to get my girlfriend on the slopes with me. Anyways I made sure to get an ID and license plate #.

Will hopefully follow-up Sunday with a had a great day on the mountain post and not a SCAM! post.

Thanks again,
Nathan H.


----------



## DanOrion

They should have a slightly bitter, chemical taste.


----------



## BoscoBoater

If craigslist makes you nervous, you could try liftopia....

Discount Lift Tickets - Buy Ski Deals and Ski Lift Tickets Online

Sometimes their prices are great.


----------



## lmyers

I know your set now Nathan, but for anyone else interested in some good deals on Monarch tickets check out Tom Martino's ski deals:
KDVR/KWGN : Winter Ski Deals

$28 lift tickets, but only 145 of them left...


----------



## whip

*oh yeah*

ordered mine!


----------



## NathanH.

Tickets worked great! Snow was really coming down when I pulled out of the lot, tomorrow may be a great day to be on the slopes.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

